# training beagles



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a three year old beagle that I would like to try to train to hunt. Do you think this is to old? Her parents both hunted and she love to be outside with her nose down. She has finally setlled down now and I think she could be trained as she never listened when she was a pup. Just wondering as it would be great to have my own rabbit dog.
adam


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

take her out with another beagle, she what she does before you answer that question.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Take her to a place that has lots of bunny's.
A friends back yard or somewhere there is not much hunting presure.
About any uncut field or lawn will work.
Turn her loose and start walking in the weeds and brush. She will pick up sent and that tail will start to crankin real hard. That is when you know she may become a fair hunting dog,
She may not bark the first few times out but keep it up. taking her out to rabbit places.
In time she will start running rabbits on her own and all you need to do is try to keep her off the roads and listen to the music.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have a place to go & want to see what she can do. I can bring a couple of my dogs & let her go with them. She just might start once she knows what she s after.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

If I were you the first thing I would do is find out if she is gun shy. A starter pistol or some blanks in any pistol will work or stay over her when she is eating and clap your hands or hit a pot with a spoon. Just my opinion before wasting all that training time. I used to raise hunting Beagles. Good luck!


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Alot of times the dog will shy away at the shot. That s when you call them to you & pet them to let them know everything is ok. Usually after a few times then they will be Ok. It is better to use small gauge guns to keep the blast down. I hunt rabbits with a 20 anyway.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

thank you all just wasnt sure because she is three years old I have a buddy with a really good rabbit dog and a couple pups we hunt all private land and he keeps telling me to bring her so I bought her a collar and am going to give it a try. We usually go at least once a week but I can run her more then that cause I have a honey hole close to home. One more question does it effet beagles if they are fixed she is not but misses wants to get her because we now have a male also.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont think getting her fixed will make her a lesser hunter. You might have to watch her weight though,they usualy start gaining alot. I dont fix mine ! Well good luck with her. Love the music they make !


----------

